# Travis Walker v Lucas Browne



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Looks like power punching Travis Walker is the late replacement for Richard Towers.

For those of you who missed Walkers 2 fights here in Australia he dropped Alex Leapai and stopped Kali Meehan.

I spoke to Walker on Facebook and he said 

"Im fit and up for this fight, I was in training camp and Im ready to put a show on in Australia. I love fighting in front of Aussie fans, they are the best boxing fans in the World."


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

That's an impressive last minute replacement if true. He also floored Adamek so good defensive test for Browne.


----------



## whipsy (May 29, 2013)

Hope this is true, Will really give a guage of where Lucas is at


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

It's true guys, flights booked


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Good replacement. Well done team Browne.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

idea go as far as to say lucas now has a tougher test which is great!


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

The Browne train finally derails.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Good replacement and stern test for LB. Hope theirs no controversy like the Leapai stoppage again. WAR BIG DADDY!!!!!!!!!!:bbb


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Just saw this on brownes facebook, very good for a late replacement


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

When's the fight scheduled?


----------



## whipsy (May 29, 2013)

Kel said:


> When's the fight scheduled?


I think its the 8th of August?


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

whipsy said:


> I think its the 8th of August?


 Boxrec has it this Thursday night.

http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=489046&cat=boxer

Francis has a fight night on August 8 is it on then?


----------



## whipsy (May 29, 2013)

Shit hey. That's not much time for poor old Travis to get down here etc..


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

No shit:lol:. Obviously a mistake Francis has a fight night August 8 at Southport RSL. It might be on that.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> No shit:lol:. Obviously a mistake Francis has a fight night August 8 at Southport RSL. It might be on that.


:lol:


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

If Walker is in the shape of the Perez fight it is an easy night for Browne. Walker looked slow like a snail and had a bad stamina. But Walker has a small chace of a knock out. Browne isnt hard to catch. And Walker better is flying to australia right now, Not much time to settle down.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sox said:


> :lol:


 What are you laughing at? He has.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Jamie-Myer-Productions/120750817952541

Wonder if he will wear his blue suit?


----------



## Roscoe (May 23, 2013)

Good repalcement to come in at short notice..............good test for big daddy.


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

Awesome news, Big Daddy will get more of a test from Walker than he would from Towers

After this one I hope he comes to the uk and sparks out David "stiff idiot" Price


----------



## whipsy (May 29, 2013)

I really wanna know how Walker is expected to get here from the States and fight probably the next day or 2 days later without jetlag effecting him


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

whipsy said:


> I really wanna know how Walker is expected to get here from the States and fight probably the next day or 2 days later without jetlag effecting him


Who suggested he's expected to be unaffected by jetlag? It's a very late call for Walker and I'm sure he'll just turn up in the best shape he can under the circumstances and aim to knock Lucas' head off.

Is this late call fair on Walker? No, not all. A long, long way from ideal. But I'm sure he'll turn up to fight and do his best.


----------



## whipsy (May 29, 2013)

The Spider said:


> Who suggested he's expected to be unaffected by jetlag? It's a very late call for Walker and I'm sure he'll just turn up in the best shape he can under the circumstances and aim to knock Lucas' head off.
> 
> Is this late call fair on Walker? No, not all. A long, long way from ideal. But I'm sure he'll turn up to fight and do his best.


It's going to be a case of lose lose for Browne. Win and not get much recognition due to the late call up etc.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

whipsy said:


> It's going to be a case of lose lose for Browne. Win and not get much recognition due to the late call up etc.


It could easily have been a much lesser opponent on such short notice.


----------



## Roscoe (May 23, 2013)

Team Browne could of gone the easy route Whip & handed him a complete stiff.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Roscoe said:


> Team Browne could of gone the easy route Whip & handed him a complete stiff.


Alex Leapai's last opponent Joe Lloyd was told the day of the fight that he was fighting Leapai. Lloyd flew Melbourne to Brisbane and literally ran from the cab to the change-room. No sooner were his wraps and gloves put on and he was in the ring. Lloyd was KOed one minute later, and it was every bit as disgraceful and unfair as it sounds.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> No shit:lol:. Obviously a mistake Francis has a fight night August 8 at Southport RSL. It might be on that.


 No mistake Browne-Walker this Thursday.

http://boxrec.com/schedule.php?country=AU


----------



## Arnold Cream (May 27, 2013)

You'd have to go back a long way to find a better late replacement fight that has taken part in this country. I can't think of one off hand.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

whipsy said:


> It's going to be a case of lose lose for Browne. Win and not get much recognition due to the late call up etc.


I disagree Whipsy. If Lucas gets the win, I don't know how many people will trash on him for it due to his opponents prep time.Its a legit factor but not sure too many will be aware. A win will raise his stakes more than beating an untested Towers.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> I disagree Whipsy. If Lucas gets the win, I don't know how many people will trash on him for it due to his opponents prep time.Its a legit factor but not sure too many will be aware. A win will raise his stakes more than beating an untested Towers.


Most People will say that Walker wasnt good anymore. He looked terrible in his last fight. I doubt he will look better against Browne especially becauseof the short notice. Look at the Perez fight. Walker didnt do anything there. I dont even think that he landed one good shot.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Most People will say that Walker wasnt good anymore. He looked terrible in his last fight. I doubt he will look better against Browne especially becauseof the short notice. Look at the Perez fight. Walker didnt do anything there. I dont even think that he landed one good shot.


Walker is the first power puncher Lucas has faced so it will be interesting to see how he goes. I havent seen the Perez fight but it wasnt that long ago the guy iced Meehan in the mid rounds. They say power is the last thing to go so he is still dangerous IMO.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Walker is the first power puncher Lucas has faced so it will be interesting to see how he goes. I havent seen the Perez fight but it wasnt that long ago the guy iced Meehan in the mid rounds. They say power is the last thing to go so he is still dangerous IMO.


Walker will be greatly disadvantaged by the circumstances of the late call-up. But he has a punchers chance, and that's something an innocuous nobody who might have got the call instead wouldn't have brought.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Of course Walker has a Chance... He might even land something because Browne is slower than Perez. In the Perez fight Walker couldnt land anything big because Perez was way too fast for him and Walkers Stamina was shit. But at the end I cant see Walker showing anything. Who knows if he was in Training or not. And then the short time for getting to australia.... I say Ko between 1-5 for Browne.


----------



## whipsy (May 29, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> I disagree Whipsy. If Lucas gets the win, I don't know how many people will trash on him for it due to his opponents prep time.Its a legit factor but not sure too many will be aware. A win will raise his stakes more than beating an untested Towers.


UNfortunatley that's juts not the way most Aussie sports fans see things. Hope you're right though


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Its on. Boys look in good spirits


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

how are the weights of Browne/Walker?


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

I believe the weights were as follows >>>

Lucas Browne 120.5 kg (approx. 265.1 pounds)

Travis Walker 116.5 kg (approx. 256.3 pounds)


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Walker looks ok in that pic, does he fight around that weight? This should be a decent scrap


----------



## Roscoe (May 23, 2013)

I reckon this one will be a barnburner while it lasts...........wouldn't surprise me to see both figthers hit the canvas at some stage.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Kel said:


> Walker looks ok in that pic, does he fight around that weight? This should be a decent scrap


Walker was 260lbs last fight and is about 256lbs here.

So he is lighter than last start. But when he stopped Meehan just over a year ago Walker was about 246lbs.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Not putting any money on this fight. Even with Walkers disadvantages, he still has some mean hands on him.

He also knocked down Arreola. There's even a story of him knocking down Vitali twice in sparring back in 05.


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

I spoke to Travis Walker today and he said after he KO's Lucas Browne he wants the Leapai rematch.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Got news said:


> I spoke to Travis Walker today and he said after he KO's Lucas Browne he wants the Leapai rematch.


 He deserves it. The fight was stopped prematurely IMO.


----------



## KMA (May 21, 2013)

Of course he does he wants to level the score, would be a good fight Leapai has said in the past that he would rematch Walker. He has to get through Browne first...


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

However he won't KO Browne.


----------



## Crusher (Jun 14, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> He deserves it. The fight was stopped prematurely IMO.


Agreed.


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

Is this being televised on fox guys?


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

The Spider said:


> Walker was 260lbs last fight and is about 256lbs here.
> 
> So he is lighter than last start. But when he stopped Meehan just over a year ago Walker was about 246lbs.


He isnt lighter than he was against Perez. Almost Same weight. 260 Pounds=118KG. Well like that Walker dont has a good Chance. This is too heavy. In shape he is lighter. I dont Count 4 lbs for a heavyweight. Not at such a high weight.


----------



## Crusher (Jun 14, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> However he won't KO Browne.


He has the ability to ko Browne no doubt. Short notice ( his conditioning) and jet lag will not help him. In the past Browne has left his chin in the air to be checked he just hasn't fought anyone good enough to catch him. I think Browne wins on points but walker by tko or ko will not surprise me. Good test for Browne and a great fight made on short notice. I honestly think its a better fight than the towers fight.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sawspan said:


> Is this being televised on fox guys?


yes 8.00 FOX 3.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> yes 8.00 FOX 3.


You gonna stream it for us mate?


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Berliner said:


> *He isnt lighter than he was against Perez. *Almost Same weight. 260 Pounds=118KG. Well like that Walker dont has a good Chance. This is too heavy. In shape he is lighter. I dont Count 4 lbs for a heavyweight. Not at such a high weight.


Walker is lighter than he was against Perez. 4 pounds lighter. Do you not understand mathematics?


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

What time does this kick off?

I fancy a Browne stoppage here - be cautious for the first 4 rounds, work the body, let the jet lag and short notice take its toll then take him out.

Would be much more difficult if he had a proper camp. Saying that though Walker's gameplan wold always have been to stop Browne snd he is still dangerous


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

The Spider said:


> Walker is lighter than he was against Perez. 4 pounds lighter. Do you not understand mathematics?


Oh yes he is. I misunderstood the post a bit. Still it is almost nothing. Cant say he is in better shape.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Lilo said:


> What time does this kick off?
> 
> I fancy a Browne stoppage here - be cautious for the first 4 rounds, work the body, let the jet lag and short notice take its toll then take him out.
> 
> Would be much more difficult if he had a proper camp. Saying that though Walker's gameplan wold always have been to stop Browne snd he is still dangerous


It is currently only 7.55pm here, and there are 42 rounds of preliminaries scheduled before the main event. So at least a couple of hours before Browne & Walker climb into the ring.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

@Lilo

Hoping to receive some updates over the course of the evening from @DBerry

The quality of his reports are likely to be inversely proportional to his alcohol intake.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

First round is for Yannick. Cant miss with the left hook.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

The Spider said:


> @Lilo
> 
> Hoping to receive some updates over the course of the evening from @DBerry
> 
> The quality of his reports are likely to be inversely proportional to his alcohol intake.


Watching it now fella


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Lilo said:


> Watching it now fella


Keep us posted mate. I can't watch it tonight.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

10:8 for Walker. KD scored by him. But not a big shot.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

The Spider said:


> @*Lilo*
> 
> Hoping to receive some updates over the course of the evening from @*DBerry*
> 
> The quality of his reports are likely to be inversely proportional to his alcohol intake.


Mate, I didn't get home from rescuing my missus from car troubles untill after eight. In Chelsea. caught the Capperello fight and the Carr - Yannick fight at the pub and here I am, back home and likely to miss the main event. Tickets at the venue going to waste :verysad


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Lucas- taylor made for Walker IMO

watching early on

-

Who knows now, travis starting to look like a stooge.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Lucas- taylor made for Walker IMO
> 
> watching early on


Well both look bad. I never rated Browne and an in shape Walker with enough time to prepare wins over Browne. But Walker isnt in shape and didnt had enough time to prepare.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Walker didnt even has the Balance o throw shots lol.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Well both look bad. I never rated Browne and an in shape Walker with enough time to prepare wins over Browne. But Walker isnt in shape and didnt had enough time to prepare.


Agreed. I had confidence in Walker early on but he doesn't seem to be taking it serious. flawed game


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Agreed. I had confidence in Walker early on but he doesn't seem to be taking it serious. flawed game


I dont think it is a matter of taking it serious. I saw Walkers last fight where he got schooled. In here he Looks even worse. I think it is more a Thing of being over your prime and being out of shape, Jet lag. Walker cant do better.:lol:


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

This is horrible to watch I can't believe how shot James toney has to be to get embarrassed by Browne and even prime or at least in shape full trianing camp non jet lagged Walker would knock Browne out


----------



## boxoncottonon (Jun 4, 2013)

What was the result?


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Agree with all that. He's definitely past his prime. Mentally he's showing it too.\

Now he's arms are straight down his waist.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

that is one sloppy ass fight. I said many times that Browne isnt good and People said I am wrong. This Looks awful.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Walker gave up now.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Man .....fights called off. Walker won't come out for round 8. looked a completely different man against Kali and Lepai.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> This is horrible to watch I can't believe how shot James toney has to be to get embarrassed by Browne and even prime or at least in shape full trianing camp non jet lagged Walker would knock Browne out


Seriously: That was the worst HW fight I have seen in the last years.
Two sloppy overweight dudes fighting at the lowest pace I have ever seen in my life.

Before that fight I thought Towers is lucky that he does not have to fight Browne...but Browne is lucky that he dindt figth Towers.


----------



## Kegsy (Jun 7, 2013)

Walker was no where near fight condition tonight taking this on short notice.
Alex Leapai doesnt beat a top 25 odd heavyweight in the world but sure as hell he beats Lucas Browne.
Walker shouldnt have gone past 2-3 rounds in that condition.
The only Aussie boxer more overrated by a few on here besides Lucas Browne is Joel Brunker.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

That Walker is past his best is no surprise but even in shape Walker at this point would kill Browne or at least give him hell for example the Walker who fought Adamek in shape this wasn't a case of Browne being any good it was a shape of Walker being absolutely underprepared out of shape and old you could see it in the "TKO" Walker and his corner knew themselves that they wouldn't beat anyone today


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Man .....fights called off. Walker won't come out for round 8. looked a completely different man against Kali and Lepai.


Walker is shot.
Everyone who saw the Perez fight knew that. You cant take Browne and his team serious when they fight shot James Toney and shot Walker in a row.

Caar vs this other dude was a really good fight though.


----------



## Kegsy (Jun 7, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Seriously: That was the worst HW fight I have seen in the last years.
> Two sloppy overweight dudes fighting at the lowest pace I have ever seen in my life.
> 
> Before that fight I thought Towers is lucky that he does not have to fight Browne...but Browne is lucky that he dindt figth Towers.


I agree just brutally slow paced fight....especially after the very well paced & action packed Aussie Super Middleweight Title fight.


----------



## Kegsy (Jun 7, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> That Walker is past his best is no surprise but even in shape Walker at this point would kill Browne or at least give him hell for example the Walker who fought Adamek in shape this wasn't a case of Browne being any good it was a shape of Walker being absolutely underprepared out of shape and old you could see it in the "TKO" Walker and his corner knew themselves that they wouldn't beat anyone today


Walker was a walking zombie after 3 rounds, probably throwing less than 10 punches a round after that.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Kegsy said:


> I agree just brutally slow paced fight....especially after the very well paced & action packed Aussie Super Middleweight Title fight.


That was a great fight.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

As I said on page 3. Walker wont Show anything. he just is out of shape, out of prime and really looked awful in there. He was lucky that he faced a heavyweight like Browne. A good heavyweight with power would have Koed Walker bad in there.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Kegsy said:


> Walker was a walking zombie after 3 rounds, probably throwing less than 10 punches a round after that.


He fought on that slow pace against Perez also. But there his defense looked much better and he wasnt off Balance when the throwed a shot. I think we can say that Walker is shot now.:lol:


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

This was the first Browne fight I've seen. I am (not) surprised at the complete lack of technique. Accuracy. Workrate. Defense.

Brutal to think he out classed Toney. Judging his performance tonight, technically he shouldn't of even got lucky against Toney.

Walker is done. Take your pay cheque fly back home buddy.


----------



## Kegsy (Jun 7, 2013)

Berliner said:


> He fought on that slow pace against Perez also. But there his defense looked much better and he wasnt off Balance when the throwed a shot. I think we can say that Walker is shot now.:lol:


Walker is no doubt on the downward spiral now.
Its more likely that he wasnt in the gym at all for this fight, just light training & living it up at the beaches with the current Florida heatwave.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Yeah the balance issues show that he is shot anyway, not just past his prime and underprepared but shot balance issues are one of the first signs of brain damage and usually show if a fighter is shot


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Brutal to think he out classed Toney. Judging his performance tonight, technically he shouldn't of even got lucky against Toney.


Toney is just shot thats all. he even had big Problems against a bum a few weeks ago. Still waiting for Browne to face a good fighter.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Kegsy said:


> Walker is no doubt on the downward spiral now.
> Its more likely that he wasnt in the gym at all for this fight, just light training & living it up at the beaches with the current Florida heatwave.


 It is not just the Training. Walker couldnt even throw a power shot without getting out of Balance... even without Training you normally are able to throw good shots without looking like a Zombie. And especially after this fight I think that Walker is shot. Or at least way way over his prime.


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

I know old man will want my head for this, but blake caparello looked sloppy and second rate to me tonight, i had the fight a draw myself, he seems to think he is slicker than he is with his offense and tends to miss horribly, he also has little pop on his punches, for him to try and call out danny green like he did a month or so ago would be hugely detrimental to him, as he would get ktfo imo.


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Maybe all the posters here should consider turning pro. I mean its too easy right?

"This guy is overweight, that guy has no skill, this guy does nothing"

Is there any poster here that want to try sparring a pro over 4 x 3 minute rounds?

We just watched some great fights and even matches tonight now everybody wants to bag the fighters 

Nothing wrong with Aussie boxing - apart from the fans


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Got news said:


> Maybe all the posters here should consider turning pro. I mean its too easy right?
> 
> "This guy is overweight, that guy has no skill, this guy does nothing"
> 
> ...


There is nothing wrong You have good talents. but when a fighter Looks bad we can say it. And I said many times that Browne is nothing Special and that he isnt a good heavyweight. 1. He is too heavy. 2. Slow pace. 3. Slow in General. 4. Defense isnt good. It seems that he has power. O course for such a big ass fighter. But he wont land ANYTHING big on a faster, more skilled heavyweight. Carr is a very good Talent. But for caparello.... I dont see him doing big things. He isnt bad but has some bigger flaws.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Got news said:


> Maybe all the posters here should consider turning pro. I mean its too easy right?
> 
> "This guy is overweight, that guy has no skill, this guy does nothing"
> 
> ...


What are you talking?
So a pro boxer is automatically better then a amateur boxer? Thats wrong. 
And Browne is overweight. Plain and simple. The pace he and Walker set was so low I cant even remember a fight with such a low pace.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Carr is a very good Talent. But for caparello.... I dont see him doing big things. He isnt bad but has some bigger flaws.


Yeah Carr is good. Isnt Hooper in the same weight class?


----------



## Raff (Jun 25, 2013)

I think caparellos opponent made him look bad, he is still developing as a fighter, I don't see him being a world champ, but I think he will still improve and learn a lot from fighting mackinnon


----------



## Crusher (Jun 14, 2013)

Got news said:


> Maybe all the posters here should consider turning pro. I mean its too easy right?
> 
> "This guy is overweight, that guy has no skill, this guy does nothing"
> 
> ...


Everyone has an opinion no matter the subject. That's why they come on a forum to express it.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Yeah Carr is good. Isnt Hooper in the same weight class?


Hooper is campaigning one division higher at light heavyweight.


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

Got news said:


> Maybe all the posters here should consider turning pro. I mean its too easy right?
> 
> "This guy is overweight, that guy has no skill, this guy does nothing"
> 
> ...


sharing an opinion is what a forum is all about, i have heard from several posters on here that caparello is going to be a world champ and is our best prospect etc, i simply offered my opinion that at this present time, his skills are nowhere near up to scratch to campaign at a world level, and yes i do participate in the sport.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

The Browne v Walker fight is already up on Youtube - correction it's been removed.


----------



## KMA (May 21, 2013)

Got news said:


> Maybe all the posters here should consider turning pro. I mean its too easy right?
> 
> "This guy is overweight, that guy has no skill, this guy does nothing"
> 
> ...


I thought this forum was going to be a more positive one but I guess not. Yes Browne was overweight and boxed cautiously after landing on the mat in the first round but Walker is not to be taken lightly he is a smart boxer bluffing included. The fight was made at late notice it is what it is 'suck it up, Browne got in the ring and did his job. Jake Carr was fantastic and Caparello boxed good against McKinnon..


----------



## Roscoe (May 23, 2013)

Caparello did enough to get the nod.........McKinnon should try less of trying to fight like Roy Jones Jnr & up his work rate.......very impressed with Carr's performance against Yannick.....he would of learnt a hellavu lot in last nights win........Big Daddy fought slow n cautious but had too respect the power in Walker's hands & got the job done.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

It seems there are those looking for Lucas Browne to be the next Mike Tyson. He quite obviously isn't and won't be, but does keep winning.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Got news said:


> Maybe all the posters here should consider turning pro. I mean its too easy right?
> 
> "This guy is overweight, that guy has no skill, this guy does nothing"
> 
> ...


 We watched a OK fight followed by a SO SO fight followed by a very good fight followed by a shit fight. It is what it is we may not be able to turn pro but we watch enough boxing and tune in and some even attend events to form an opinion if thats OK with you.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Browne vs Walker, Caparello vs McKinnon and Carr vs Yannick are all uploaded here >>>

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x12a0vj_2013-07-25-lucas-browne-vs-travis-walker_sport


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Looks like Browne is off to the U.K to fight Towers.

http://www.boxingnews24.com/2013/07/lucas-browne-beats-travis-walker-now-targeting-richard-towers/


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Looks like Browne is off to the U.K to fight Towers.
> 
> http://www.boxingnews24.com/2013/07/lucas-browne-beats-travis-walker-now-targeting-richard-towers/


3rd time luck with Towers perhaps. Further mention of Leapai as a potential opponent too.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

The Spider said:


> It seems there are those looking for Lucas Browne to be the next Mike Tyson. He quite obviously isn't and won't be, but does keep winning.


He is what he is, and doesn't pretend to be anything different. He does keep winning, fights everyone put in front of him, does have a couple of good wins and some of us do like watching him fight.


----------



## The Kid Taylor (Jun 18, 2013)

Fight was a bit slow at times, no doubting that. If Browne can improve his conditioning he certainly has the power to stop plenty of guys. I ran into Travis and his trainer as I was arriving in Melbourne today at the airport. Really nice guys. His face was pretty bruised up. He said the hardest hitter he has ever faced is a guy named Alonzo Butler. 

He said he was in better condition than Butler, otherwise he would've lost. He said every shot hurt. He thinks Browne is definitely one of the hardest punchers he's fought too. Says his physical strength is off the charts and that if he gets fitter he will give most a run for their money. He still says the Leapai fight was stopped too early and that he only had about 2 weeks notice for that bout. He thinks Browne beats Leapai which I thought was interesting. He also said Kubrat Pulev couldn't bust a grape and doesn't see him getting the title but did say he had a good boxing style, like an amateur. Anyway nice guys and I'm glad I got to have a quick chat.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> What are you talking?
> So a pro boxer is automatically better then a amateur boxer? Thats wrong.
> And Browne is overweight. Plain and simple. The pace he and Walker set was so low I cant even remember a fight with such a low pace.


Funny you should bring up this point, when Sam Soliman fought Garth Wood, his primary sparing for the fight was the same four slick, national level amateurs. 3 rounds each. I watched a lot of the sparing and I think he was wise to choose this method for this fight. The sparing was good quality and, every time, twelve rounds at a cracking pace.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

The Kid Taylor said:


> Fight was a bit slow at times, no doubting that. If Browne can improve his conditioning he certainly has the power to stop plenty of guys. I ran into Travis and his trainer as I was arriving in Melbourne today at the airport. Really nice guys. His face was pretty bruised up. He said the hardest hitter he has ever faced is a guy named Alonzo Butler.
> 
> He said he was in better condition than Butler, otherwise he would've lost. He said every shot hurt. He thinks Browne is definitely one of the hardest punchers he's fought too. Says his physical strength is off the charts and that if he gets fitter he will give most a run for their money. He still says the Leapai fight was stopped too early and that he only had about 2 weeks notice for that bout. He thinks Browne beats Leapai which I thought was interesting. He also said Kubrat Pulev couldn't bust a grape and doesn't see him getting the title but did say he had a good boxing style, like an amateur. Anyway nice guys and I'm glad I got to have a quick chat.


Thanks mate. Some interesting insight.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

The Spider said:


> It seems there are those looking for Lucas Browne to be the next Mike Tyson. He quite obviously isn't and won't be, but does keep winning.


He keeps winning yes... but I think the first good heavyweight wins over him. We cant say that the Versions of Walker and Toney are good heavyweights.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Berliner said:


> He keeps winning yes... but I think the first good heavyweight wins over him. We cant say that the Versions of Walker and Toney are good heavyweights.


I struggle to grasp what motivates you and some others to *continually* bring to our attention how shit Lucas is in a way that almost seems like he offends you? Like spider has said he doesn't claim to be anything he's not, works hard, openly admits he has lots to learn and even appologised on twitter to supporters for the shit fight. I'm obviously Browne's biggest nuthugger on here but its for the above reasons rather than thinking he's the next world champ.

But I'm realistic too. I would like to see him work some combos, improve his footwork to avoid flash kd's, hold a high guard etc but I wonder whether that's more a question of the horse not being led to water so it can drink. Has Lucas gone as far as he can with Ricardo Montelleone? I really don't know anything about him. Anyone? Has he taught Lucas the proper basics?

I do believe Lucas has a lot of potential. Power, hand speed, boxing brain but he needs good guidance to meet that potential.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Berliner said:


> He keeps winning yes... but I think the first good heavyweight wins over him. We cant say that the Versions of Walker and Toney are good heavyweights.


You'll have to wait til he loses to celebrate. Meanwhile we get to celebrate for the 17th successive time :happy


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

He needs to get himself over to Europe sharpish. Looks like his next fight could be in the UK in Sept, I'd still like to see him fight Carlos Takam.

Also I see from Lucas' FB page he is still looking for a main sponsor.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> I do believe Lucas has a lot of potential. Power, hand speed, boxing brain but he needs good guidance to meet that potential.


I think you are a Browne fan? That explains why you see " a lot of potential". I mean hand speed??? No he hasnt. Boxing brain? Who knows he never fought a good fighter where boxing brain could make a difference. He has power. of course he is a big ass guy. But thats about him. And inst he 34? Not much time to improve. I think you are one of the only guys who thinks that Browne has "a lot" of talent. He really hasnt. I saw two fight from him wich is enough for me to say that. He is very big, thats why he fights on that slow pace. He is open because he has his left hand down all the time and he is slow wich makes him an easy target. He dont throws any good combinations and he is out of balance at times. Next step should be Towers for him. The first time he will face a guy who is in his prime. AND I dont have anything against him as a person! But it really suprises me that people think he has a lot of talent. He clearly hasnt.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

JohnH said:


> He needs to get himself over to Europe sharpish. Looks like his next fight could be in the UK in Sept, I'd still like to see him fight Carlos Takam.
> 
> Also I see from Lucas' FB page he is still looking for a main sponsor.


After all team Browne have been through with Towers without actually getting to fight him, I think they'll have one more go and Browne will fight him next over there.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Berliner said:


> I think you are a Browne fan?


He could not have possibly made it plainer that he is a Lucas Browne fan :-(



bruiserh89 said:


> I'm obviously Browne's biggest nuthugger on here but its for the above reasons rather than thinking he's the next world champ...


You can read English can't you?


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

The Spider said:


> He could not have possibly made it plainer that he is a Lucas Browne fan :-(
> 
> You can read English can't you?


It is possible that I didnt read his whole post closely. You know? And no my english isnt the best.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

The Spider said:


> After all team Browne have been through with Towers without actually getting to fight him, I think they'll have one more go and Browne will fight him next over there.


A quick KO for Browne in front of the UK fight fans would do him wonders..


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

bruiserh89 said:


> I struggle to grasp what motivates you and some others to *continually* bring to our attention how shit Lucas is in a way that almost seems like he offends you? Like spider has said he doesn't claim to be anything he's not, works hard, openly admits he has lots to learn and even appologised on twitter to supporters for the shit fight. I'm obviously Browne's biggest nuthugger on here but its for the above reasons rather than thinking he's the next world champ.
> 
> But I'm realistic too. I would like to see him work some combos, improve his footwork to avoid flash kd's, hold a high guard etc but I wonder whether that's more a question of the horse not being led to water so it can drink. Has Lucas gone as far as he can with Ricardo Montelleone? I really don't know anything about him. Anyone? Has he taught Lucas the proper basics?
> 
> I do believe Lucas has a lot of potential. Power, hand speed, boxing brain but he needs good guidance to meet that potential.


I understand that you are a fan and maybe we're all wrong and he is really going to improve and become a solid fighter but I just don't see it he isn't that young, ok you can argue he's a late bloomer like Stevenson and will improve but at this point his handspeed won't improve and it isn't great, his cardio seems meh and he is sloppy usually you see if someone has talent technique wise and just isn't that sharp yet but will improve but I'm pretty sure that isn't the case with Browne the most improvabel thing even at this point is his balance and to throw shorter punches but he isn't going to become a great boxer skill wise. And it's not even sure he will improve those aspects, physically he could lose some weight but I doubt he will but he is probably one of the HWs who would really benefit from it I'm not one of those guys who think HWs need to be super ripped and light but he could lose some weight. 
At this point Solis would embarrase him and Solis hasn't looked great lately he reminds me of Larsen big and has power but won't ever become elite maybe he should fight Larsen I would seriously give Larsen a shot at beating him. I hope for you I'm wrong since you're a fan but I really doubt I am


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> I understand that you are a fan and maybe we're all wrong and he is really going to improve and become a solid fighter but I just don't see it he isn't that young, ok you can argue he's a late bloomer like Stevenson and will improve but at this point his handspeed won't improve and it isn't great, his cardio seems meh and he is sloppy usually you see if someone has talent technique wise and just isn't that sharp yet but will improve but I'm pretty sure that isn't the case with Browne the most improvabel thing even at this point is his balance and to throw shorter punches but he isn't going to become a great boxer skill wise. And it's not even sure he will improve those aspects, physically he could lose some weight but I doubt he will but he is probably one of the HWs who would really benefit from it I'm not one of those guys who think HWs need to be super ripped and light but he could lose some weight.
> At this point Solis would embarrase him and Solis hasn't looked great lately he reminds me of Larsen big and has power but won't ever become elite maybe he should fight Larsen I would seriously give Larsen a shot at beating him. I hope for you I'm wrong since you're a fan but I really doubt I am


I'll be OK if you're right mate :lol:

Anyway. We'll find out either way. He loves to fight and we won't be treated like any Golden Boy Promotions protected species fighting an endless list of cans. Towers next then I think he does get the fight against Price for the commonwealth title.


----------

